# Dog desperately scratching sofa!?



## sainty43

I have a 12 month old Border terrier, who is driving us mad scratching at our leather sofa. It started a few months back, and he would lay on his belly, stick his nose underneath and have a good sniff. He would then start franticly scratching at the bottom front of the sofa as if their was food or a toy underneath. When we have lifted the sofa he goes to one area of the carpet which was under the sofa, sniffs and again starts franticly scratching at the carpet.

We hoovered the carpet, scrubbed it to within an inch of its life twice, and it seemed to stop for 5 days or so. Then it started again. We then Shake n Vac'd the whole area under the sofa and hoovered this off. Regular hoovering under the sofa has followed since, but he still does it.

He has started to do it without even sniffing now, as though it is a habit. It is always in the evenings, and seems to happen when he is tired, so we are not sure if this has something to do with it? He gets VERY frustrated if we move him away from the sofa to stop him and will sit the other side of the room staring at the sofa, before starting again. This can go on for hours, until we have enough and got to bed!

He is walked over an hour a day, we play with him during the day, and he has bones, kongs etc in the evening to keep him occupied.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Twiggy

Hmmm it could be that he's trying to dig himself a nest, especially as you say he does it when he's tired.

Could you not have him on a lead next to you and distract him with something like a Kong, filled with something tasty, to see if you can break the habit?


----------



## rona

A mouse in the sofa?


----------



## MeganRose

My last foster would do this! I took the sofa apart many times and there was never anything there..


----------



## Strawberryearth

Its sounds like he's nesting- like digging a little hole or making it more comfortable. Betty does this whenever she is settling herself down for some naps! She has bobbled up one of my sofa cushions doing it (i never stopped her because I thought it was cute- regret that now!) so I put a fleecy blanket down for her. Now, rather than digging, she sort of pulls it around in her mouth and paws at it for a while- then settles down. 

Perhaps try putting a blanket or something on the sofa for him to "make more comfortable" it'll save your sofa!

ETA- It just realised you said it can go on for hours- is that just when you have stopped him from doing it? Betty can go on for a good few minutes but if you leave her to it she stops and settles down. Perhaps try the blanket and just leave him to it for a while, see if that helps him to settle.


----------



## sainty43

Thanks for all the replies 

I might not have been clear in my first message, but he is not ON the sofa, but laying on the floor infront, scratching the front of the sofa. It's almost as though something is under the sofa, though we know their isnt.

He does make a nest ON the sofa sometimes, or in his bed, by ruffing up a blanket or cushion, but this is not what he is doing with the sofa. When he ruffs a blanket or a cushion, he pulls it under him with his front paws, and then lays down. 30 seconds max. No frustration, simply nesting.

When he is at the sofa, it is as though he is desperately trying to get underneath to get to something, as though a toy or treat is underneath. He gets VERY angry and wound up by not being able to get to it, by whimpering, crying and making frustrated noises.

(rona) We did initially think their was something in the sofa (Mouse, spider, foods crumbs maybe) but like I say, when we move the sofa, he then starts at the carpet that was under the sofa.

Please keep the suggestions coming, as I am sure their is a reasonable answer, but we are tearing our hair out at the moment!

Thanks


----------



## sainty43

Any more ideas?


----------



## TrinaKbM

sainty43 said:


> Any more ideas?


Hi! I know you posted this years ago but did you find out Why your dog was doing that?! I have a 11 month old Shorkie and she just recently started doing that and there is nothing under so I am super confused and can't get her to stop...

Hope you are still on this site!


----------



## bumbarrel

Just in case. Many years ago I had a dog that wouldn'the leave a certain area of the floor alone. Then we noticed wasps going in and out of an air brick under the window to the room.

There was a wasps nest directly under that area of floor and he obviously could hear them.

If you floor is solid you will need another suggestion!


----------

